# torches



## glondor (Feb 16, 2011)

Is a torch head for a propane torch the same as a torch head for a mapp gas torch?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, it will work with both.

Jim


----------



## glondor (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't just go and buy a cheap head, some of the more expensive heads will burn quite a fair bit hotter due to their design.
A cheap head may struggle to melt gold, as i have discovered.


----------



## dtectr (Feb 16, 2011)

Torch manufacturers recommend using ONLY torches made for Mapp with Mapp. The airflow requirements for a "hot" flame differs from propane to Mapp. Such differences can cause dangerous conditions, such as flare-ups, pre-ignition or introduction of a liquid rather than a gas, which could have nasty consequences under the right (or _wrong_) circumstances. Again, from the mfrs.

From experience: A propane head on a Mapp tank can cause dangerous overheating to the point of preventing complete shut-off (You can picture what that could do); Use of a Mapp head on propane can allow allow liquid (& cold) propane to be dispensed if it is moved below 45* from vertical.

FWIW


----------



## glondor (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## djui5 (Feb 22, 2011)

I picked up a map torch head at Home Depot. It was $35, but worth it IMO.


----------



## jayimim (Mar 10, 2011)

I did check out the torches, I found that the acetylene turbotorch like the mapp gas turbotorch that have the quick release tips have color coded o-rings, acetylene is red. Mapp gas and lp have blue. I have been told the acetylene is much hotter. Both setups utilize atmospheric air.


----------



## dcurzon (May 3, 2011)

i've been using butane/propane mix previously, it was ok but quite slow. Picked up a Mapp head and bottle at the weekend and did some powdered silver. Really odd, but it struggled. Just over 2oz (so not a large amount) in a 4" dish. I found that the mapp gas heated up very quickly, bringing the melting dish up to red in a very short time, but it struggled to maintain heat in the silver. Once the silver was eventually (20 minutes or so?) melted and moving around, if i briefly put the flame on one side, the other side would start cooling immediately.

Made me think that the heat from the flame was too concentrated rather than getting a nice spread. First time using mapp, so could easily be operator error! The tip is a swirl flame. The burner was this one: http://www.screwfix.com/p/gogas-quickpro-auto-power-torch/88334?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Datafeed-_-Tools-_-GoGas%20Quickpro%20Auto%20Power%20Torch


----------



## rmi2416 (May 10, 2011)

has anyone tried the propylene gas with the oxygen tank combo by burnzomatic and does it work well? I am also looking for a torch to start making a few small buttons with.

http://www.bernzomatic.com/PRODUCTS/KITS/TORCHKITS/tabid/215/ctl/Detail/mid/1147/xmid/6954/xmfid/3/Default.aspx

Regards,
Ross


----------



## glondor (May 10, 2011)

I do have one of those and it gets very hot. A HUGE drawback is there is only 2 ounces of oxy in those bottles. If you are VERY conservative with its use you can get 20 to 25 minutes of burn time on the oxy. When I say very conservative I mean very. At 15 dollars a cylinder it is a very expensive option.


----------



## qst42know (May 10, 2011)

jayimim said:


> I did check out the torches, I found that the acetylene turbotorch like the mapp gas turbotorch that have the quick release tips have color coded o-rings, acetylene is red. Mapp gas and lp have blue. I have been told the acetylene is much hotter. Both setups utilize atmospheric air.



Acetylene air torches are hotter than any other fuel air torches but not as hot as any fuel and oxygen.


----------



## chefjosh77 (May 11, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/welding-metalworking/welding-torch-kits-accessories/welding-torch-kits/gaspony-reg-3-complete-torch-outfit-with-cylinders-3809429


I bought this set. Its a Victor Torch with 3# tanks, glasses, and gloves. Was the cheapest way I found to get into a set other than used. They are available on craigslist, but be sure the tanks can be exchanged at your gas supply store. Some places are particular about the tanks they take in for trade.


The small oxy-map setup is a money pit. I don't know why anyone would stick to this setup. 

You can get the port-a-torch setup from lowes or homedepot for 300 bucks. Even that would be better for melts.


----------



## saadat68 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi 
If I buy a oxy-propane torch for melting silver and gold, Can I use it for lpg gas and oxygen?
(As you know lpg is a mix of propane and butane)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 21, 2018)

saadat68 said:


> Hi
> If I buy a oxy-propane torch for melting silver and gold, Can I use it for lpg gas and oxygen?
> (As you know lpg is a mix of propane and butane)


And possibly other related gasses, depending on where you are located. Even in the US, our "propane" is only around 90% propane, the remaining 10% usually being a combination of butane and propylene. The composition of "LPG" in other countries varies depending on pricing, availability, and climate, with higher butane content in warmer regions and propane in cold areas.

Be sure your gauges and torch are designed for the gas you are using and you shouldn't have any problems.

Dave


----------



## saadat68 (Oct 22, 2018)

FrugalRefiner said:


> saadat68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks Dave 
After reading your post I searched in Google and I found in some months in my country, lpg is 15% propane and 85% butane. Can I melt silver and gold with this mix without problem? (With a propane-oxy torch)
I ask this because butane produces less heat than propane.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 22, 2018)

saadat68 said:


> in some months in my country, lpg is 15% propane and 85% butane. Can I melt silver and gold with this mix without problem?


I've never tried, so I don't know. Give it a try and let us know.

Dave


----------



## saadat68 (Oct 23, 2018)

I asked from several people here and they said yes you can Melt gold and silver with this gas 
They use this gas fro melting


----------

